# ehMac software needs a possible upgrade...



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

(This is totally my idea, so do not hassle ehMax about it, I just thought I'd toss out the idea to the general community and see what happens....) 

OK, folks, some of you have probably realized by now that the cgi software that runs this board has been having serious problems lately. It seems that ehMax is having to tweak the board almost every day or second day, just to keep it running!

Our esteemed Mayor has contacted the company that provides it (Infopop) to see if there is anything simple that can solve the problems we've been having, but hasn't heard back from them yet. However, barring that, we are facing the distinct problem of having to upgrade the software, in order to keep this baby working properly... and we shouldn't expect our Mayor to do this out of pocket, since we all get something out of this community -- great advice, recommendations, reviews, suggestions, and even friendship.

Now, some of you may not realize this, but ordering ehMac swag is not the best of fund-raisers for ehMax, since it only earns a few dollars at best. I am proposing that we unite together as a community and see what we can do to save what we have accomplished here. Basically, we are looking at a PBS-style pledge drive.

I've looked at the software's order page, and we are looking at a $200 US upgrade, so we really need at least $300 CAD by my count. (Of course, that is if Infopop is not able to provide a simple "_Gee, you just have to do THIS, and it will fix everything!_" kind of solution... which I doubt.)

So, let's work on this while the Mayor is gone for the weekend, and see if we can muster up our community and show that we care about keeping it alive and well. Now, our community citizen-o-meter says we have 750 members - however we all know that only a fraction of that come here on a regular basis. So let's assume that we can count on maybe half of those, so a little over 300 people, if we're lucky. If we continue our assumption, then if everyone of those people pitched in a buck or two, then that would work. However, we must consider the vagaries of the employment market, other expenditures, not having a credit card, real life obligations and such, not everyone will be able to toss in a couple of bucks. So, I suppose if we had a number of our more hard-core members toss in anywhere from $5 to $10 bucks, we'd be looking at a serious chance to raise what WE need to keep ehMac alive and well.

So, how's about that pledge drive then? Just for now, we pledge how much we would be willing to donate, if an upgrade is the only solution. When the time comes, we'll all use the PayPal donation button that is found at the top of the Trading Post page to complete our pledge, OK? (Right now it's preset for $5, but I'm sure we could get the Mayor to re-code it to allow for larger amounts.) Perhaps we could post a "Patron's Page" showing all those who have donated, sort of like a memorial wall to honour those "who gave when the time came"... 

So, I'm first in line to plege my $5.00 towards the cause. Do I hear any others taking up this noble cause?

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official
ehMac SETI Team Leader


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

I will pledge $20.
Grand total is now $25, as long as I haven't been typing too slow. Where do we sent the cheques?


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

Very little to pay, I might add, for the invaluable advice and member support I witness here every day!!! Keep it up, y'all!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Count me in. 

How do we do this donation thingy anyways?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Once again I will have to ask the question
"Why not switch to a free board like YABB"?

Why are we paying for something that is offered for free and widley used by numerous boards, is greatly customizable and works well?

Dont get my wrong, I love eHmac, but I prefer the YABB boards that I am a member of over this infoPop board, never have been crazy about it


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Macabout (Jul 10, 2001)

I'm in, say when.

Macabout


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I was the first to order the SWAG and now I am one of the first to send 5$. I guess... I must really love this community <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I bought SWAG too!!! Got the confirmation the other day. Should be here by Tuesday.  WooHoo!!


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

OK, so far our pledges are looking like this:

Capucine $5
Rock Lobster $20
VertiGoGo $5 ?
RicktheChemist $5
Macabout $5 ?
---------------------------------
Tentative Total $40.00

If you can, please mention what you would be willing to pledge, so that I can tally it better. 

Someone asked where to pledge when the time comes -- you go to the Trading Post section and at the top center of the page you'll see a Visa/MC logo, which goes to a PayPal form where you can submit your credit card info for a donation. If this pledge drive goes well, I'm sure we can talk the Mayor into putting the link on all the major pages and modifiying the code to allow donations of other than the default $5 setting.

Let's see some others put a few "loonies in the pot" for a good cause, eh?  

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MacDaddy:
*Once again I will have to ask the question "Why not switch to a free board like YABB"?
Why are we paying for something that is offered for free and widley used by numerous boards, is greatly customizable and works well?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Probably because it would be absolute hell to try to migrate to a totally different system and transfer 750 member profiles as well as 50MB worth of database files, not knowing if they can even be ported over... especially if ehMax is doing this on his free time...
That would be my most reasonable guess.  

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Capucine:
Probably because it would be absolute hell to try to migrate to a totally different system and transfer 750 member profiles as well as 50MB worth of database files, not knowing if they can even be ported over... especially if ehMax is doing this on his free time...
That would be my most reasonable guess.  

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Capucine: That would be a good reason, but I am sure if the members are willing to donate money, im sure a few of them would also be willing to donate some time to figure out if it is possible, and perform these tasks as well
Just some thoughts, I just hate to see good money wasted (Specially with a free alternative hehe)!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, since I sold my last Mac on ehMac's trading post, I don't mind donating $5. Just let me know when you want the donation, and I'll send it via Paypal.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Older posts are very important as I have used them before, just try the search function out once or twice and you will get an answer to your questions.

Have donated in the past and I am in or another Pay Pal.

I'll see your five and up it another five.

$10.00US via paypal.....

_'I am going to list 2 X 128MB memory chip in the Trading Post later today! All Pismo Lovers invited"_


----------



## yote (Aug 8, 2002)

Why not use a PHP based forum? (Free, too)

IBForums appears to be very resource-friendly, as well as purty.

-yote


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Revised pledge total:

Capucine $5.
Rock Lobster $20.
VertiGoGo $5.
RicktheChemist $5.
Macabout $5.
Kosh $5.
Heart $10.
---------------------------------
Tentative Total $55.00

Any more pledges to add to the above?

~ Capucine


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

Yep, add my $5. How do I pay?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...just to show that we here in the west are not impoverished colonials I am going to pledge 50$ Canadian. Anyone care to match me? I use this forum constantly and as far as I'm concerned this is a very small price to pay for the good advice and knowledge I have gained here. Not to mention the frequent giggles and teeth gnashing from the likes of StrongBlade and Trevor, respectively.

Either way, it's all worthwhile and cheaper than a computer book or even a good tequila session with a few buddies. 

I'm ready to ante up...anybody else want to toss an equal amount into the pot?

BTW- Capucine, I would prefer to send a check or money order rather than use a credit card. Contact me via Private Message with details and the money will be sent post haste.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll pitch in $20 if ehMax agrees. But we should rename it .EhMac









I doubt we have anything like 300 regular members. 100 would be closer to the mark but there's lotsa casuals too.

Is the latest version of InfoPOP software OS X native?


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

I guess I'll up my ante a bit... anybody else?

Friday night's revised pledge total:

Capucine $10.00
Rock Lobster $20.00 (Cool!) 
VertiGoGo $5.00
RicktheChemist $5.00 +
Macabout $5.00
Kosh $5.00
Heart $10.00
Islander $5.00
macnutt $50.00 (Wow!) 
jwoodgett $20.00 (Cool) 
---------------------------------
Tentative Total $135.00

Hey people, we're only a few pledges shy of the half-way mark!! That's more like it!

Also, this is still just pledges for now, until we get absolute confirmation from Infopop that there is no other real solution to the problems the board software is having.

*If and when* the time comes, I'll be glad to offer my time/energy to collect/handle any checks or money orders on ehMax's behalf, in case he already has his hands full with the upgrade itself. If that is the case, I'll make my contact details available for all who would rather send their pledge donations in, rather than use PayPal. But like I said, we are just _doing the pledge thing for now_, ok?

Great going everybody, I'm real proud of you! I knew you had it in you! 

~ Capucine


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I guess I was a little bit ahead of the curve. Back on 05/31/02, I sent the mayor $5 just because I saw the DONATE banner (and of course, I appreciate this forum).

I'll try and make it an annual thing! For $5, I'll get more out of this forum than I will from my $99 dotMac subscription.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've Currently got 35$ USD sitting in my PayPal account that I haven't withdrawn. I will pledge that. I am also awaiting payment on an ebay auction that just closed for me, I will be recieving another 20$ USD. I will pledge that as well (if it goes through, I just checked the buyers feedback and the only one he has says in big bold letters DID NOT COMPLETE TRANSACTION!).

Regardless of which way that eBay thing goes, I will pledge the entire 55$ USD. According to The Universal Currency Converter that makes 85.7120$ CAD.

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow, Posterboy! You not only matched my 50 you saw fit to raise the bar! I am impressed...especially since I know you're saving for a camera.  

Looks like the western contingent of ehMac is way out ahead here...any of the rest of you care to pry open the piggybank and toss a few more bucks into the software upgrade/bandwidth increase pot? Or are you gonna let the west pay all the bills....just like in the real world?









(now _that_ oughta get a response)


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Grrrrrr!

The sound of the East growling like a Jaguar!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

West, shmest. This East guy will tally up $50 Canadian dollars for the cause. I love this place...

I too prefer to pay by cheque or money order, so if the lovely and talented folks organizing this lil' ol' fundraiser would send me details by email...that would be great.

By the way...what does the Mayor think of all this? If he sanctions this whole thingy...my cash is his cash.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Count me in for $10, no problem. To tell you the truth I was unaware there was a PayPal donate button. I had been thinking for some time that I'd prefer to suppose the ehMac cause that was than by buying some (US shipped?) swag. I woudld've already donated if I seen the donate button.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Sunday morning's revised total:

Capucine.....................$10.00
Rock Lobster..............$20.00 (Cool!) 
RicktheChemist..........$5.00 +
Macabout.....................$5.00
Kosh.............................$5.00
Heart............................$10.00
Islander........................$5.00
macnutt.......................$50.00 (Wow!) 
jwoodgett....................$20.00 (Cool) 
Chris (via email).........$10.00
PosterBoy.....................$85.00 (Two thumbs up!)  
VertiGoGo...................$50.00 (Super!)
mycatsnameis.............$10.00
---------------------------------
Tentative Total.............$285.00

Wow folks, we're just about there! One or two more pledges should do it. Of course, it never hurts to be over the mark by a bit, as I am sure there are other expenditures that ehMax has over the course of the year...

I think our esteemed Mayor will be more than pleasantly surprised when he returns on Monday, to find how the ehMac Community has really pulled together when the crunch came. Hopefully he might have heard back from Infopop by then regarding the problem, and then we'll be able to know for sure whether or not we have to upgrade to solve the problems. If so, well at least we know that as a "family" we've been able to do it together - you're all so amazing, all I can say is that I am truly proud of you coming together for such a worthy cause, in order to keep ehMac alive and well... Give yourselves a hand!!!  

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

OK, up my pledge to $10. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

As a brand new member I will donate $10. I have been following the forum for awhile and find it very interesting and educational. Thanks all and lets keep it going.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Count me in for $10! In fact, if i can find the Donate button, I'll do it now.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Donation done! Had to do it twice at $5 each. Easy -- you should all try it.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Good job Kirtland, first post and its a pledge for a donation.  

I think we are just pledging right now, but the Donation button is at the top of the TRADING POST


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just a little note:

Donations via the button are PayPal and the $5.00 amount is in US dollars.

Great contribution *since84*, jumpin right in and helpin' the cause.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow, Heart! You really showed us westerners what for! Between PosterBoy and myself we have pledged about 140$... and now you've dug way deep and upped your original 10 bucks to a whopping SIXTEEN DOLLARS! I am truly awestruck by your generosity...especially since you are one of our public officials. it's quite an example you're setting for the rest of us.

Sure you can spare that much cash all at once?


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Early Monday morning's revised pledge total:

Capucine.....................$10.00
Rock Lobster..............$20.00 (Cool!) 
RicktheChemist..........$5.00 +
Macabout.....................$5.00
Kosh.............................$5.00
Heart............................$16.00 Cdn
Islander........................$10.00
macnutt.......................$50.00 (Wow!) 
jwoodgett....................$20.00 (Cool) 
Chris (via email).........$10.00
PosterBoy.....................$85.00 (Two thumbs up!) 
VertiGoGo...................$50.00 (Super!)
mycatsnameis.............$10.00
Kirtland........................$10.00
since84..........................$16.00 Cdn (already sent via Paypal)
---------------------------------
Tentative Total.............$322.00

Ok, remember, this is just a pledge drive for now. You are more than welcome to do a Paypal donation if you'd like, but not immediately. Also, a reminder that anyone not comfortable with Paypal will be able to send a check or money order, if and when the time comes...

I'd like to ask people to please keep your challenges friendly; after all, that is what this community is about. Please remember that others might have a reason for not being able to donate more... some people are not working right now, or have other expenses. (I, for example, in my "other non-Mac life", already totally support the web hosting costs of 5 separate Klingon websites including a MySQL database forum _pro bono_ as well as the Spina Bifida Quebec website. So that's where most of my free cash is tied up in right now...)

I think that either way, we've already reached our main goalpost and that anything over that is pure "bonus" at this point and very welcome _whatever the amount_! Understood? 

Thanks,

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My apologies, Heart. I have no way of knowing what your personal financial situation is and was a bit rough on you in my last post. It was a bit over the top...sorry.

Still....I _do_ have some idea of PosterBoy's financial status, and I just have to say that he seems to be able to cough up more than the price of half a tank of gas for this most worthwhile cause.

If you want to _GRRROWLLL_ out there...and you want we, in the West, to really hear it...then might I gently suggest that it will take a more substantial commitment than the price of a couple of packs of cigarettes to do it?

C'mon people...the Mayor is bound to be feeling the pinch right now, what with the new addition to the family...we all use this forum and it's only fair to cough up a bit of coin to keep it going or even make it better. Why don't we dazzle him by covering the costs for a while? 

Look what we all gain from being here, and weigh that against a small donation of twenty or thirty dollars (or more). It's a very small price, really.

It only seems fair to me.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, man.. go away for a weekend and look at what happens. This place is more fun (and informative, helpful, therapeutic, etc.) than a friday night at the movies... happy to throw in.

$10 from this fella in Halifax!

M.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

No harm done here.
I not the kind of guy to get to worked up, or personal over a post.









I may have to ration the 2 - 4 of Molson Canadian this week and bum a couple of extra butts.
[/tongue firmly in cheek]









----_I believe in a strong and healthy HEART.
I do not condone the use of alcohol or tobacco during the use of this forum_----


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

This donation drive is just getting exciting.

We all know that keeping this board going takes time and money. Both to this point have been on the Mayors sholders.

I happen to know the Mayor is still away for the weekend and will not be returning until Monday, late in the day. 

Therefore we still have a little time until he boots up his Mac and checks in with the forum.

Let's see if we can give it a little extra Canadian push to surprise him with. I think this will be a hugh motivator for ehMax!

And to start it off I will up my donation. The $10 I donated earlier will be made on PayPal just like _since84_. That's $10US *[$10US x 1.6 = $16 Canadian]*


_All the Canadians in the East yell! *Grrrrrrreat - in a Jaguar growl*_


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Well, with the addition of CubaMark's pledge of $10.00, that brings our pledge total up to:

*$332.00*

That's really great everyone, I'm sure our Mayor ehMax will be more than impressed in how well we've pulled together... I guess the next step will be up to him -- whether he has heard back from Infopop, and if we need to upgrade, and if we need to get started on actually sending in the pledges...

If anyone else cares to pledge, you are still more than welcome to do so, since you might have not been around before to catch the early stages this past weekend...

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official 
ehMac SETI Team Leader


----------



## Brenda (May 31, 2002)

I was not around or otherwise missed all of this. I too would like to contribute $25.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just finished grading the last of the reflective finals from my online summer school course at MUN, thought I would log on to see how the fine folks in ehMacLand were doing, and I came upon this pledge thread. You may count me in for $20, although I prefer to pay via a check. I feel that I have asked enough questions to justify doing my part to keep this forum alive. Carpe diem.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*HOLY COW!!!!!*   

Wow, I don't know what to say... I'm speachless! Wow, what a way to return home... Just checking ehMac before I go to work Tuesday morning.

Wow, I still don't know what to say. ........

Let me collect my thoughts and I'll try to reply in more coherent detail later. 

Camping was good but suffering severaly painful neck/back injury.  Driving 5+ hours Monday evening was pure pain. Boo-hoo for me. Really nice weekend though. And now, coming back to this... Nice way to get over the hump of getting back to work.  

Will get back to you soon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Luckily, there was no bloodless coup d'etat while you were away.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Well, i'm broke these days since my hi-tech layoff many moons ago. However, i've had a tiny bit of credit in my PayPal account.

Here's $5 US for the pledge (from [email protected]), or about 8 Canuck bucks. Sorry I can't contribute more, as I struggle just to pay my mortgage every month. 

Cheers,

N.


----------



## Capucine (Jan 16, 2001)

Tuesday afternoon's revised total:

Capucine.......................$10.00
Rock Lobster..................$20.00 (Cool!) 
RicktheChemist..............$5.00 +
Macabout.......................$5.00
Kosh..............................$5.00
Heart.............................$16.00 (already sent via Paypay)
Islander.........................$10.00
macnutt.........................$50.00 (Wow!) 
jwoodgett.......................$20.00 (Cool) 
Chris (via email)............$10.00
PosterBoy......................$85.00 (Two thumbs up!) 
VertiGoGo......................$50.00 (Super!)
mycatsnameis................$10.00
Kirtland.........................$10.00
since84..........................$16.00 Cdn (already sent via Paypal)
CubaMark.....................$10.00
Brenda..........................$25.00 (Great!)
Dr.G.............................$20.00 (Cool!)
Neil Yates......................$8.00
---------------------------------------------------------
Tentative Pledge Total...*$385.00*

Wow, great show of community dedication folks! Remember, every amount is appreciated, no matter what the size.

Thanks again to our latest pledges! 

~ Capucine
ehMac Public Official
ehMac SETI Team Leader


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So I have sent in 30$ USD so far.
I used the town hall donate button once (5$) and then sent 25$ right after. I currently do not have the fund to finish off my entire pledge because the ebay auction that I had going, the I just had to list the winner as a non-paying bidder.

I will donate the last 25$ USD of my pledge as soon as fund become available.

--PB


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Wow, I still don't know what to say. ........ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

What'st he matter Mr. Mayor? Jaguar got your tongue?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I feel so embaressed being unable to give money   

Will have to find a job and find change lying around house before my siblings grab it








I pledge support in any means except monatary (sp?) this time around but if ever again, count me in!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry to be late on this.

I've been at summer camp for two weeks with Cubs and Scouts.

I'll pledge $5 for now as we already seem to be over the top. More later if hiz honner requires.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey folks... My apologies for taking SOOOOOOOOOO long to formally respond to this fun drive that we did! The last several months I have been working 6 days a week. Add that to having a 3 month old who doesn't sleep well at night and well... things have been a little hectic!

So....

Thanks to those who donated money via PayPal... I have graciously received the following:

Ron Southerland - $5 US
Kenneth Sitter - $5 US
Matt Simpson - $25 US! 
Envy News - $5 US 
Carol Gold - $10 US 
Randy Taylor - $10 US
Dorothy Carrier - $5 US
David Hart - $5 US
Eric Rustan - $5 US
Ron Whitney - $5 US
With PayPal's fees taken out and conversion to Canadian Dollars this totalled $103.90 Canadian. 

And wait.. I literally received an email 5 seconds ago for another $5 US donation from Lee Orlando. Thanks Lee and to everyone else!!!!























So, just to keep you up to date, I have used this money already. I had to renew both the ehMac.com domain name and the ehMac.ca domain name. See snippets of invoice below:









ehMac.com renewal paid recently.

---------------------









ehMac.ca renewal paid recently. 

---------------------

We are at US $5 in the ehMac purse. 

So, in about a month or two, InfoPop, the makers of UBB (The Ultimate Bulletin board, the software that runs ehMac) are coming out with a new version: UBB Classic version 6.4. There are some features in this new version that I think would be quite neat for the board. (I don't need the upgrade to fix bugs as ehMac seems to be running smoothly as of late thanks to some late night troubleshooting)

Some of the new features are: 
- Polls: You can take informal surveys or polls and have the results posted based on responses
- Searchable Community Profiles: We'll be able to search members profiles. This will be great to search for say, all ehMac members from Calgary. Or say, all ehMac members that use iMacs etc...
- Content Islands: Some threads are just too good to let fade away into the depths of ehMac. Popular threads can be archived into a section or forum entitled something like "Best of ehMac" etc...

So, perhaps we can *Keep the Drive Alive* and reach a goal to get this upgrade when it is out which will be $199 US. You can make donations and support ehMac by shopping in the new ehMart forum. I will hopefully have info to send cheques too soon for those who have requested that. 

I also have a pledge by an Anonymous (for now) ehMac member to match pledges up to $150!!! Woohoo! 

Thanks again to everyone for their support of ehMac by either sending a donation, doing online shopping through ehMart or by simply just being apart of ehMac! I love you guys!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow some of those features are very cool and make the effort of posting worthwhile over a longer terms - especially stuff like favorite movies, music books etc.
Yippee  new emoticons too


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Some other misc new features: 
- Avatars : Custom icons or pictures that display below the posters name. (Users can select whether they want to see these or not)
- Custom User Titles: More customizing of user titles. So far, we just have four levels. New Neighbour, Full Citizen, Public Official and Mayor. New version can customize even more based on post count. (Maybe bug will be fixed that prevents people from flipping to Full Citizen automatically after 15 posts)
- Field in Member Area for member's Birthday
- Printer Friendly topic view
- Who's Online right now and recent visitors. Tracks who is currently browsing ehMac or has recently posted
- Woohoo! With topics that have multiple pages, after edit or replying, you are now taken back to your post instead of the first page.
- Wee for me! Ability to backup all of ehMac forums from my "Admin" section instead of having to FTP and manually selecting right files
- Squeak squeak! I'll be able to add even more emoticons!
- Few more little things.

I should note, that I probably won't upgrade the board until version 6.4.1 comes out. Infopop always has quite a few little bugs after a full dot release.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Woohoo! With topics that have multiple pages, after edit or replying, you are now taken back to your post instead of the first page. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

May seem a trivial improvement but thank goodness! With macdocs prolific posts in the kitchen, this should help keep the clicking down....

I maintain a domain too (my surname - for future use). Anyone else thing we're being ripped off at 60-70 a pop? Trouble is, if you let them lapse, they become porn site pointers within weeks (if they previously had reasonable traffic volumes).

EhMax could become XXXMax !!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't forgotten! I will send in the other 25$ SAP! 

Looking forward to the new features!

--PB


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So last night I sent in the last of the money I pledged. That makes a total of 55$ USD sent in. Does this make me ehMac.ca's biggest financial contributor?

--PB


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As of right now. *YES!*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, someone has tied the highest contribution. Ron Whitney has just sent in a donation of $55 US as well via PayPal! See this thread!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Your Worship,

Is there an address we can mail a donation to? I am somewhat leery about using PayPal. Just call me a cantankerous old fart...


----------

